# RCS with Rummy Nose Tetras, with Neon Tetras



## DannyJohnson2013 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon tank with Red Cherry Shrimp in it. Is it okto put in Rummy Nose Tetras and Neon Tetras in the tank ? PLEASE ANSWER!!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, when I first got my neon tetras in the tank they investigated the cherry shrimps, when they realized they were not food they pretty much stopped bothering them.
I'd suggest keeping the fish fed, as neons tend to school in the middle/bottom of a tank, at least that is what they do in my tank, I have 8 neons all together.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

I have Rummy Nose Tetras along with some Dwarf Cichlids along with my cherry shrimp in a 40 gal. and they seem to pay no attention to each other! The tank is very heavily planted with plenty of hiding places for the shrimp, but there seems to be no problems. I would suspect that if the shrimp had baby shrimp, the babies would make a great meal for the Tetras!!


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

I think it will depend on how well planted your aquarium is. If there's plenty of hiding places for your RCS, you should be fine, although you'll probably get some population control from the tetras if they locate any shrimplings.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got moderate plant cover and plenty of RCS and Tetra's together. Neither of the two harrass each other. 

I also have RCS fry/babies now and it's really a matter of survival of the fittest in my tank. Although I'm sure there have been some RCS fry loss due to tetra feeding, there are MANY babies that have been smart enough to stay in the java moss and have grown to a substantial size now, a week or so more and they will have passed the fit-in-the-fishes-mouth phase. hehe

It's ironic as I am now considering some Rummy Nose in my tank also with my Neons and RCS. Please post pictures if you decide to go this route, as I'd love to see how this combo would look in a tank!


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

You could keep them all together but your RCS can't produce cause your fish will eat them. I have a 200 gallon and I have the same fish and the same shrimp but my shrimp seem not to produce as my crystal red shrimp in my 60 gallon tanks with no fish.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

you fish will eat the baby shrimp so don't put them together


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I think neons are okay, I have green neon, regular neon and cardinal neons and most of them are very big as they have been in the tank for a while. The RCS does not produce as much as the tank have no fish but they do breed in a small number and all I have is grass looking plants but the rummy once they reach the max size I don't think you are going to have baby RCS... Rummy get much bigger than neon and more aggresive on food but keeping them together I think it is okay, adult RCS are too big for them.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

fishes are good to keep shrimps population in control..


----------

